# D.gilly's nano



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

ok well i just started up a cherrie breeder tank its about 18 gallons. i made the canopy all by myself  it has 4 x 13 watt spiral bulbs that seem to be doing the trick. Id love some comments. I just added some blyxa as well as some ricca from a fellow plantedtank.net er hope you like it!

canopy

cherrie

tank

tank again


thanks for looking!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the layout with the bamboo and the blxya in the back corner. Although you aren't including tall background stems, I feel the bamboo and floaters provide enough of presence in the top of the tank to still make it a complete aquascape.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the comment. I too felt before i added the blyxa it was missing some height and not to mention the tank is very tall 15 inches ! there is like 6 inches of gravel to compensaite. Originally i wanted there to be HM in the background ( its in the foreground ) and HC in the forground ( i dont have it ) but the blyxa add's a nice leaf form to the scape.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I noticed there seemed to be a deep substrate. The dimensions of the tank make it appear much smaller than it is... I would have guessed it was less than 10 gallons.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's all the stringy stuff on the plant behind the RCS? 

Looks like threads or hairs...


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Mmmmm hair algae my favourite :hihi: ill try to get a pic of how deep the tank really is in my next shoot. its got the foot print of around a ten gal mabey less 14x8.4x15 in so its actually a pretty small tank. I had a pj's card and it seemed like a cool tank so i got it. I think it would work really well for a tree frog viv if they where small enough.


EDIT : you can see how deep the substraite is in pic 3 kinda


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

ok if it feels coarse to the touch, try to remove as much as you ASAP. Clado is a beast, and it looks kind of like it. If its branched and green, its clado. Hair algae is like hair, not branched.

Edit: Nice tank btw!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

please dont tell me i have clado :thumbsdow 

macro shot 

this is from my 75 gal it comes and goes its coming right now. Its smooth to touch and easy to remove but there is always just a few hairs left. it also sticks to the glass.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

looks like hair algae


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

yeas but doesent fell like hair like the traditionnal hair alge im used to but what i think is hair could be staghorn i donno ?

EDIT: the tank no longer looks like this anyway i re did it. I'll photo update in a week so you can see the new scape.


----------



## Mendez (Dec 29, 2006)

I have those too... Normaly I take them of the aquarium eith my hands, but now they're everywere... I have a Labeo Bicolor in other aquiarium, would it eat them?


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

no chances are it wont. If the other fishes in your tank dont eat shrimp try some yamato/algae eating shrimp/ amano's they work great not many fish i know of eat hair algae. My SAE's ate it every once and a while but that was it.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

i like ure tank its nice
whats the name of the floaters please?


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

amazon frogbit is the biggest one and it gets much bigger, sylvava ( sp ) natans is the medium one with roots and im unsure of the tiny species. thanks for all the comments.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

duckweed?
I think i have clado in my african cichlid tank, it is bad.
it roots to filter stems and glass. But, it is a great plant anchor against cichlids


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

kind of like duckweed but not the duckweed im used to it grows in like a spiral pattern first one leaf 2nd leaf on top of that 3 leaf on top ect it could be some random form of duckweed or in the duckweed family i don't really know.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

updates i got some pics of the new scape / inverts. thanks for looking

i think this is a female

and i believe this is a male

Some one is happy probabily my snails:icon_roll 

another cherrie i think male

and finally the tank !


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

lookin sexy! u should add more shrimps in there


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

there are 6 for the moment i think 4-5 are females all showing early stages of eggs one is almost ready to put them in her swimmerets!


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

lucky .....

gudluck breeding them :tongue:


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Still no babies The tank is also infested in algae  i did an H2O2 treatment but here is an update.. Hair grass is growing like mad! So is HM, Blyxa not liking my tank params much but lots of flowers/ seeding so i dont know.

cherrie


----------



## sweetpuff (Feb 9, 2007)

Out of curiosity, did you actually 'cycle' the tank prior to putting the shrimps in?


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

no i did not cycle I used old mulm and gravel... as well as water from my 75 gallon (a year old) sand, plants, and filter media from my previous 5 gallon. It is deffinatly nessicary to cycle a tank in what ever means possible before adding shrimp as they can be sensitive.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Well IMO, the tank looks great  And very green! Nice RCS too very red


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Well i came home to a dead bee shrimp ( the last remaining one) it hadint really been moving around the past few days and never looked very healthy, but It MIght have been the H202 i did a 50% water change about 20 mins after though. Cherries seem fine... Good news the algae is turing red in the worst places that i H202 dosed.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm liking the tank!

18H is a great tank for Tree frogs and some darts. I have an empty one sitting in my basement that was the home for my white's tree frog for 4-5 yrs... He/She was VERY old.

Try excel in stead of H202 next time? I think that it's a bit safer for shrimp, but I'm not 100% sure.

Either way the shrimp look happy!!

-Andrew


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

excel = trip to LFS + money ....... H2O2 = at home + cheap i think you can understand whay i used H2O2..... now if my cherries will just hurry up and get pregnant.


----------



## cmcnulty (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks good and very creative! I hope your cherries get knocked up.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

D.gilly said:


> excel = trip to LFS + money ....... H2O2 = at home + cheap i think you can understand whay i used H2O2..... now if my cherries will just hurry up and get pregnant.


Ohh I've got your point:hihi:. I'm one of the luckey ones with a budget of some sort for my PT obsession...

-Andrew


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Im really hoping this algae dissapears im doing a 3 day black out and hwne i turn on my lights im hoping for a preggie cherrie ! 

Fish newb

Yuppers hit the nail on the head.... Im also saving for an almost completly brand new 75 gallon.... adding new HO T5 4x54 watt, inline aquamedic reactor, new plants fish, and wood so im kinda saving.

I hope to be purchasing a river tank soon that will allow me to breed and grow various shrimp mosses and rarer plants.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Just want to say I really like the scape with the bamboo!!! The Blxya adds a great touch. It has like a feeling of tranquility to the scape.

As for the algae try to remove most of it with a tooth brush. Just run the brush thru the algae and it will get stuck to the brush making it easy to remove. I use this method when I get algae problems.

In addition to manual and H202 dosing for the algae, what is your fert dosing like? A lot of algae problems can be attributed to the lack of Micro and Macro ferts.

Algae can be a very good indicator that something is out of balance allowing the algae to bloom.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

just using tropica master grow no PNK for fear of shrimp deaths.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Loving this scape


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

D.gilly said:


> just using tropica master grow no PNK for fear of shrimp deaths.


I have had several different types of shrimp and used CSM+B; K2SO4; KNO3 and PO4 with no shrimp deaths. But I was also not attempting to have a breeding tank.

With proper balance of Micros and Macros your chances of algae problems drop drastically. Ask around and see if there are other shrimp breeders using ferts. I really don't think the black out will do the trick for the long run. It might help for a while but will not rid the tank of algae.

Good Luck!!! I want to see some pictures of that great setup but with out algae!!!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

the black out worked pretty good but pellia / ricca not looking so good im shorting photoperiod and not dosing for a while so ill see how it goes hoopefully the algae will dissapear.


----------

